# Future agility star in training!



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I do agility for fun with our golden and corgi and thought I'd try it with Atticus. He LOVES it! I'm going to be starting him in the puppy agility class once I save up enough money . These were so hard to take by myselft! lol. I had to set up the camera in the right spot, set the timer and time his jump just right! Ignore the demon eyes... I was using my crappy camera. I dont now how to set the timer on the Nikon.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

I would say he looks like a star...I know my boys love it...good luck to you two...


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Isn't that just the cutest thing!! Look at that little guy putting all of his heart into his high jump. You did a great job of timing the jumps to your camera!
_


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

I think these are great pictures!! He is so adorable and looks so "grown up" flying over the jump


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

BEYOND adorable !!!!!!!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _isn't that just the cutest thing!! Look at that little guy putting all of his heart into his high jump. You did a great job of timing the jumps to your camera!
> _


ss took the words right out of my mouth - opps caps!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Michelle said:


> I do agility for fun with our golden and corgi and thought I'd try it with Atticus. He LOVES it! I'm going to be starting him in the puppy agility class once I save up enough money . These were so hard to take by myselft! lol. I had to set up the camera in the right spot, set the timer and time his jump just right! Ignore the demon eyes... I was using my crappy camera. I dont now how to set the timer on the Nikon.


WOW!! I love this


----------



## aprhj (Jun 16, 2009)

very cute! he makes it look easy.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

great job on the timing!!! can't wait to see more!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks! 

The jump actually isnt that high, lol. The angle I had the camera at makes it seem so much higher. Its a little over 4 inches in the middle of the x to the floor (I dont want him jumping too high, I read it can damage their growth plates?), but he jumps waayyyy higher than what he needs too, lol. Here's a short video of the little guy in action. Tomarrow I'm teaching him the tunnel, expect more pics!

http://s805.photobucket.com/albums/yy339/Shellybean093/Atticus/?action=view&current=036.flv


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Great timing on the pics!!!! Atticus is adorable and he couldn't be more adorable than doing the jumps. What a sweet little tyke, look at him jumping in style...lol.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks!
Just a couple more from a few minutes ago.

Look how high he's jumping!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

I think you did a fantastic job getting the photos and video. Atticus looks like a star! Can't wait to see pics and video of him going through the tunnel!


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

Very very cute! I love the poodle spring! I have one that does, and one that doesnt. 

Though now I'm gonna be the party pooper, and point it that he is jumping way to high for a puppy, and a dog just starting in agility. They should only be around knee to shoulder height (though I always do lower) until at least a year.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks! 



MericoX said:


> Very very cute! I love the poodle spring! I have one that does, and one that doesnt.
> 
> Though now I'm gonna be the party pooper, and point it that he is jumping way to high for a puppy, and a dog just starting in agility. They should only be around knee to shoulder height (though I always do lower) until at least a year.


The x part of the jump actually comes up to his elbow. I keep hearing alot of different things about jumping heights for a puppy. They said half of their height, some say to the elbow, some say only a couple inches. But I have the jump set at about 4 inches and he can walk over it if he wants. He just REALLY loves jumping, lol.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh my goodness!!!! Atticus is a natural, thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I know the middle is low, but the sides aren't, and to be honest they do encourage him to jump higher than he has to. Perhaps add another bolt into your jumps down lower so it can be a straight low bar at the proper height. Better too low than too high really...


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

arwww bless him he looks so cute... im really starting to fall for these red poos


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He just gets cuter by the minute. This little guy loves you so much he would do anything to make you smile!! What a wonderful little muchkin!!


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

Weeeeeee..... He loves it. I love jump shots like that. 

This is my border collie. He loves it too. I tried it with my spoo. She ruuunnnnns up to the jump. Then sits down and looks at me like "wow that was fun." Then she walks away. Lol.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

So cute! It's great that you're so involved with your pup and trying new things.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone 



flyingduster said:


> I know the middle is low, but the sides aren't, and to be honest they do encourage him to jump higher than he has to. Perhaps add another bolt into your jumps down lower so it can be a straight low bar at the proper height. Better too low than too high really...


I suggested that to my dad last night. We are going to be drilling the hole down to the 4 inch mark. I'm too scared to use the tool myself so I havnt done it yet, lol. But he should be home tonight to help me


----------

